# Princess Juliana International Airport Saint-Martin in der Karibik x30



## AMUN (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## Katzun (11 Mai 2010)

da geht dir der arsch auf grundeis


----------



## Q (11 Mai 2010)

im Hotelprospekt steht dann: Strand verkehrsgünstig gelegen  :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (19 Sep. 2012)

an dem strand möchte ich mich unbedingt aufhalten !!!


----------



## Giga125 (29 Sep. 2012)

wann kommt der A380 ;-)


----------



## Paff (2 Okt. 2012)

Das ist echt einfach zu verrückt!


----------



## gazpacho (12 Okt. 2012)

wuerd mich nicht wundern, wenn es einige leute gibt, die extra deswegen da hinreisen haha


----------



## Erhard M. (12 Okt. 2012)

Das ist doch mal was für Spotter. So nah kommt man ja nicht mal bei der ILA ran


----------



## wetza (15 Okt. 2012)

galileo hat darüber glaub mal berichtet


----------



## 307898 (28 Okt. 2012)

hier kann man mal in ruhe seine fotos machen, ohne das man vom sicherheitspersonal vertrieben wird.


----------



## camel46 (2 Mai 2013)

wahnsinn das es noch erlaubt ist


----------



## crashley (6 Juni 2013)

Was täte man ohne Photoshop


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Na hoffentlich entleert da keiner seine Toiletten beim Landeanflug! 

Echt beeindruckend...


----------



## Fotzibaer (14 Juli 2013)

hab mal nen bericht im tv über den flughafen gesehen, aber die bilder sind echt der wahnsinn!!


----------



## 307898X2 (8 Jan. 2014)

blauer himmel, weißer sand, klares wasser und dann diese paradisische stille - ein traumstrand


----------



## aldo (16 Jan. 2014)

mein nächstes urlaubsziel ist damit gebucht


----------



## viperxxl80 (5 März 2014)

Super Bilder, Thx bin ein Riesen Luftfahrtfan und überlege auch dort mal Urlaub zu machen


----------



## biba22 (31 März 2015)

omg was in einigen ländern geht in d wär das nicht vorstellbar


----------



## Gunbay (7 März 2016)

Maho Beach, eines meiner nächsten Reiseziele in der Karbik, einmalig.


----------



## rebates (3 Apr. 2016)

thanks for the great photos. hoping to visit st marteen someday


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

schon hart.... da möchte ich nciht baden gehen. hast du die fotos selbst gemacht?


----------



## jakeblues (30 Dez. 2016)

Super. War ich auch schon.


----------



## Kanister (7 Sep. 2017)

Aufregend...


----------

